# Doppelte Einträge im Array



## cepedi (30. Juni 2004)

Hallo

In PHP gibt es Array_unique das alle doppelten Einträge aus einem Array entfernt!

Gibt es sowas auch in Java?

Danke


----------



## Snape (30. Juni 2004)

Moin,
nö, muss man selbst erledigen.

Preisfrage: Was sind "doppelte" Einträge?


```
String[] myStrings = new String[ 2 ];
myStrings[ 0 ] = new String("A");
myStrings[ 1 ] = new String("A");
```

Sind die beiden myStrings doppelt, wenn ja, mit welchem Vergleich, wenn nein, mit welchem Vergleich nicht?


----------



## Thomas Darimont (30. Juni 2004)

Hallo!


```
import java.util.Arrays;
import java.util.HashSet;
import java.util.Set;

public class RemoveDoubletes {

	public static void main(String[] args) {
		String[] strA = { "A", "A", "A", "A", "B", "C", "C", "B" };

		//Zwei Objekte sind inhaltlich gleich wenn ihre equals Methode true bzw. hashCode's identisch sind.
		Set set = new HashSet(Arrays.asList(strA));

		System.out.println(set);
		//Ausgabe:
		// [A, C, B]
	}
}
```

Gruß Tom


----------



## cepedi (30. Juni 2004)

Danke Thomas

werd es direkt mal versuchen umzusetzen


----------



## squeaker (30. Juni 2004)

[EDIT] war schwachfug - bitte löschen[/EDIT]


----------

